# Live food only



## aherrera1986 (Feb 2, 2013)

Just found out that my tegu will only eat live food. That's normal correct? How can you switch/train him to also eat something that's not alive? I've put food in his bowl constantly but he won't touch it.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Put insects on the meat in dish? Or wiggle the dead prey with tongs? Maybe then it will snap at it and get the idea that it doesn't have to move to be food. Mine eats meat from a dish. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 2, 2013)

You could treat it like you would a snake. Make sure you dethaw as normal then put in ziplock baggie in hot water for a few minutes. It warms the temps up of the mouse. Put it on tongs and try wiggling in front of him. However, I'm new to tegus (not snakes) so this may not be safe. Not sure. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 2, 2013)

Try not feeding him for a few days and then put in the dead food. He may go for it of he is really hungry.


----------



## james.w (Feb 2, 2013)

What live food are you feeding? What else have you tried?


----------



## aherrera1986 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mice, Ground Turkey, Super worms, crickets, salmon, strawberries. The only thing he likes is the mice and that worries me because he wont touch anything else.


----------



## james.w (Feb 3, 2013)

So you are feeding live mice? What size?


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 4, 2013)

Have you tryed wiggling food on a pare of tongs? mine will destroy anything asosiated with tongs


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 4, 2013)

My snakes are like that with tongs. Niles always just eats from his dish then wipes his face on everything.haha. but honestly, i wonder if you just put wiggly things in the meat would it encourage him to snap at the dead stuff then he'd realize that was food too? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aherrera1986 (Feb 4, 2013)

james.w said:


> So you are feeding live mice? What size?



Yes live and fuzzies


----------



## james.w (Feb 4, 2013)

Have you tried F/T mice?


----------

